# Saorview combi box + recording to hard drive



## Angelab (31 Jul 2012)

I have a Triax TSC114 Combi Box + a Seagate Goflex 320GB Hard Drive, when I first started using the hard drive to record it was ok but now it is asking me do I want to record as the device is too slow but it will record and the recordings are ok.  Does anyone know why this message is appearing.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Leo (1 Aug 2012)

Is the drive full or approaching it? Does it need to be defragged?


----------



## Angelab (1 Aug 2012)

It is a brand new hard drive with very little recorded on it.


----------



## Leo (2 Aug 2012)

It's likely to be down to the drive being in a reduced power/ sleep mode when the box first tries to write to it, and taking a little time to spin up to full speed. The box responds to the initial delay by warning the device is too slow.

Solid state external storage would likely eliminate the issue.


----------



## Angelab (3 Aug 2012)

I have found that by disconnecting the hard drive and reconnecting after a few minutes it stops the message appearing for a day or two.

Thanks for your replies Leo


----------



## Leo (7 Aug 2012)

No problem, happy to help.


----------



## serotoninsid (7 Aug 2012)

It's most likely a power issue.  I assume that drive doesn't have a separate power supply?  Your sat receiver is unable to provide it with sufficient power in order for it to record effectively.

There are external usb hard drives out there that have an independent power supply


----------



## Angelab (8 Aug 2012)

Thanks for you reply Serotoninsid but funnily enough the message is no longer appearing and it is recording fine now.


----------

